# delete



## djrmom (1 mo ago)

delete


----------



## Cosette's mom (Dec 19, 2021)

I highly recommend Melitica Maltese in CT Dina is the best breeder on the east coast, her dog Hollywood won best of toy breeds at Westminster. She has had many champion Maltese but her puppies are all beautiful and sweet. It might take a while but it's worth the wait. Everyone is in love with my Cosette, especially me!


----------



## Cosette's mom (Dec 19, 2021)

Cosette's mom said:


> I highly recommend Melitica Maltese in CT Dina is the best breeder on the east coast, her dog Hollywood won best of toy breeds at Westminster. She has had many champion Maltese but her puppies are all beautiful and sweet. It might take a while but it's worth the wait. Everyone is in love with my Cosette, especially me!


----------

